# Personal Best Fish!!



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, I got up this morning and was debating on whether or not to fish because of the weather. I took one look outside and made up my mind that I was going to go to my super secret private pond and just fish for a couple of hours for some bass. I got out there and started to throw my 3/4 oz red eye shad that I always use first as a locater. Then on the third cast I feel something like a bite and I lay into him...only whatever it was pulled back HARD!!! My immediate thoughts were BIG BASS!! Then, when I couldn't reel in without drag stripping I thought BIG CAT!!!! After 15 minutes of fighting I finally saw a swirl on the water (but not the fish) and kept thinking it was the biggest, baddest cat in this pond. Now I was just bank fishing and had to chase this fish down around the bank going under trees and branches. I'm glad I did because I now have a personal best fish. I actually called my buddy (fisherman5567) to come out and help me land this monster. By the time he got out there I had already landed him. A GIANT CARP!!! Took the photo and released to watch him swim off. Now normally I don't care for catching carp, unless absolutely nothing is biting that day. In this case I was very happy to have caught this behemoth. I landed him with a 7' MH Bionic Blade, Revo SX, and Berkley Trilene XL 12 lb line. This is a fish I will not soon forget!! The thing that surprised me the most was the Red Eye Shad was actually in his mouth, so he wasn't foul hooked!! My guess is it had to have just landed there by luck of the draw. He was the only fish I caught today and I'm glad to say I now have a new personal best fish (of any species). I didn't get a weight and I left my tape measure at home. I'm guessing 55+ lbs and the length was right around 47-48 inches based off the picture I took next to my rod (I measured where it was on my rod at home). Enjoy!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Behemoth is a great word!!!!

NICE FISH!!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

bwahahahahaha


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice catch, always fun to go out and catch some carp wether you are targeting them or not...but that guy especially isnt good for any waterway.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

OK, I know knothing about Carp.....why is he all red? Is that blood?

I bet that was fun to reel in!


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice Asian Bighead Camon!


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

fshnteachr said:


> OK, I know knothing about Carp.....why is he all red? Is that blood?
> 
> I bet that was fun to reel in!


Yea it was bleedin from the mouth where the hooked set in. must of hit a vein or artery somewhere in the lip region.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, that is one of the biggest Ohio fish I have ever seen! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

Holy Carp that's big.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

wadda fish


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

*The ODNR needs to be told about that fish!*

That fish is an Asian Bighead Carp (correctly ID'd by fisherman5567) and is one of the most destructive of all invasive species. Protect our fisheries and contact the nearest ODNR office and tell them where you caught that fish - if the species gets into the Ohio River or the Great Lakes the people-who-know are predicting an ecological disaster. The fish you caught needs to be destroyed.

Read this article  and take a look at these pics to get a feel for the problems these fish cause. The pics on the second link look a lot like yours...

I'm not trying to be a smart aleck or anything - but we've got enough issues in the Midwest with gobies, lamprey eels, zebra mussels and other invasive species to keep the fisheries biologists busy for a while - they don't need to be chasing bighead carp out of our lakes too...

Bob


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

NICE! The carps head is bigger than yours. Whata fish!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Unbelievable! What a catch! That is awesome, I caught a 35 lb shovelhead by accident bass fishing, this thing dwarfs my fish, holy crap batman! Congrats on the catch. That might be the biggest fish I have ever seen in Oh as well.....


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

Good Catch, 

BUT, as Erterbass stated, 

*THIS FISH WILL DESTROY THE LOCAL FISHING IF IT GETS INTO THE RIVER SYSTEMS. *
Some rivers in IL along the Mississippi River NO LONGER have any Sport fish (bass, catfish, or sunfish) in them because of this fish.

*PLEASE REPORT TO ODNR*. and Kill any more you ever catch of these.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

You caught a bighead carp from a pond? That is really cool. It is impressive that it was mouth hooked since they are supposed to be filter feeders.

I hope this pond isn't in a flood plain of a river, because, like Erterbass said this could be an issue if the fish was to get out.

With that said, If it isn't near another body of water, I would leave it there to catch again.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice catch! That has to be the biggest fish out of Ohio waters that I have seen.And you said you are using 12 lb. test.Thats awesome


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

My oh my...

Catch and release has run amok. Fellas, you know that fish looks nothing like a common carp. I didn't read all the information Erterbass provided, but there's a chance that releasing that fish was illegal. Know what's suppose to be out there...and what's not. Next, someone will post a catch and release photo of a snakehead...lol!

Kinda makes saugeye and wipers look like natives. Never thought that sentence would cross my screen...truly a frightening catch! When I lived in Europe during the early '80's you had to take a written test to get a fishing license. Species I.D., bag limits, seasons, tackle restrictions and such were all covered. I thought it was pointless and a hassle. Strangely, it all made sense today.

bgrapala, please do the right thing and report that critter's whereabouts. I'm sure they won't hold the release against you if try and correct the mistake. Let us know how the ODW reacts. I'd be very interested.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Gratz on the big catch, I'm sure it was a thrill!

Having said that, that species has no business in Ohio, whether on a flood plain or not, it needed to be destroyed. You should report that catch to the ODNR with photos. Invasive species are absolutely no joke.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

You should of killed that fish without a second thought. Go back and catch it again and kill it.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Can anyone find anything from the ODNR that suggests destroying this fish?

Here is a quote that I found on the Aquatic Invasive Species Page of the ODNR website (note that asain carp are not listed on this page):


> Other exotic species and hybrids cannot be imported, sold, or possessed for the purpose of introduction in any body of water that is connected to or drains into a flowing stream or other body of water.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

This is very disturbing if this is in fact true. I just sent an e-mail with an attachment to this link and talked to my buddy (a Fisheries Biologist over at the ODNR) about 15 minutes ago in regards to this post. Mr. bgrapala if this is a hoax you better come out with it because the proper authorities have been notified and I am sure they will be interested in talking to you.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

i also looked up on odnr trying to see where it says anything about bighead carp. the only invassive aquatic wildlife they list are round goby, eurasian ruffle, zebra mussel. if the odnr hasn't publicly announced that this fish must be killed if caught then it can't be against the law. glad you were able to catch it and post a picture of it so that people like me that must be uneducated will know in the future what it is and what we should do. (if you do kill a carp, it is illegal to leave it lay so make sure you carry it out with you). i have not read the entire fishing regulations manual this year so this could be in there, but i was unable to find anything on bighead carp on the dnr's site.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Tim, why would you even consider taking a chance with a creature like that? I don't need a directive from the ODW to stimulate my common sense.

Kill that fish. It's the only responsible thing to do.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I would be proud too dude....heck, we all dont know every species and every law. Play dumb I say. A carp is a carp to me...I dont study every species. Nice catch dude...wish I would have caught it, I prob wouldn't have know to kill it either....


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

krustydawg said:


> This is very disturbing if this is in fact true. I just sent an e-mail with an attachment to this link and talked to my buddy (a Fisheries Biologist over at the ODNR) about 15 minutes ago in regards to this post. Mr. bgrapala if this is a hoax you better come out with it because the proper authorities have been notified and I am sure they will be interested in talking to you.


Wow Krusty, what a great guy you are. Poor guy posts his biggest fish ever and you accuse him first of lying and second call the law on him in case he isn't. 
I've seen some crap replys to innocent meaning threads before but this one was just pure ****.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Bgrapala- 

That is a catch to be proud of on 12 lb test. I can't imagine what the fight would have been like. Congratulations!

I would not have known what that fish was and I probably would have released it, too. I am hereby educated, just like you. Since we now know that this fish exists here and that one was obviously VERY healthy, it's good that we have been informed.


----------



## Spence88 (Feb 23, 2006)

Awesome fish. I would have bragged like crazy about that one too. 

I guess anyone who catches an unfamiliar fish should contact Krustydawg to make sure they are following correct procedure! What a joke.


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

Gotta admit, I would of had no idea what kind of fish that was if I had caught it. I probably would have assumed it was a grass carp (never actually seen one out of the water) and would have released it also. And yeah...I'd have felt pretty proud.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Papa (and others)... you all are missing the point here. Anyone who remotely follows issues regarding the Great Lakes knows how much attention Asian Carp (of which a Bighead Carp is a type of) are getting. The potential risk to the entire Great Lakes ecosystem if these fish make it in - would be difficult to comprehend. I know efforts have been going on at least since 2007 with legislation trying to get an electronic barrier built that would cost the federal government millions... heck don't take it from me, educate yourself... type in google things like "asian carp threat to great lakes", "electronic barrier great lakes", "asian carp threat"...

This catch was a very big deal and the more you learn on the topic you'll discover just how potentially huge this post might turn out to be. I was going to give it a day or two to see if the OP was going to notify the ODNR on his own - if he didn't i would have done the same thing Krusty did... he just was a little more expedient then I was about it. Still, it's the appropriate response.

PLEASE READ THIS!!!:
http://www.epa.gov/glnpo/invasive/asiancarp/


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

bgrapala, I'm glad you reported it. Please follow-up with any info the state imparts to you about the seriousness of the discovery. Considering your reaction to the catch, I now feel like a "well done" is in order. Thank you!

I would also add a thank you to Krusty. You saved me some time in doing exactly what I would have done if bgrapala had just blown it off. 

(BTW--There's nothing "awesome" about that fish. It's a bastard...period.)


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

(BTW--There's nothing "awesome" about that fish. It's a bastard...period.)[/QUOTE]

Whats awesome is catching that bad boy on 12 lb test. 


Can someone tell me where i can get a complete list of rules and regs for every species of fish and organic material that is found in or around the water? I'm new to this site and usually only fish for bass and cats. God forbid, i catch some monster like that on ACCIDENT and don't kill it because i'm not aware of what it is. Or even worse, i catch something that is unfamiliar and kill it and it happens to be an endangered species.

Nice catch, I wouldn't have been able to sleep for days


----------



## rhino h (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow, nice fish. Obviously, he didn't know what the fish was, so why fault him for that? I am pretty new to this site, and i think it is a bunch of B.S that when people catch something big and post it, there is always someone that has to talk s#%t about it! I am sure if he ever catches a big fish again he won't post it on here! How about saying NICE FISH and leave it at THAT!!!


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

Here in Indiana, we are to kill any invasive specie, big heads and silver carp, along with gobies ect.
If you wanna know the scary part of that fish, how did it get into the pond? almost has to be a drainage basin pond from a larger watershed, meaing they are already in the water shed, most likely a river, and that is very bad news.

That being said, lighten up on the man guys, we have all been programed in the last 15 or so years of fishing about catch and release, protect the fish ect, so it no wonder why somebody would release a fish like that. They figure there doing the correct thing. Not everybody out there is up to date with the on-goings of the outdoor world. 
Being a personal best fish, i would be tickled to death with it. Look on the bright side, this has been brought to attention, maybe some action can be taken, or at least investigated, and im willing to bet theisfella will be on the hunt for these from now on, a search and destroy misson!

Are bigheads the jumpers, the ones that are jumping out of the water around boats, or is that the silver carp?

:G


----------



## Buffdaddyfish (Sep 14, 2006)

I couldn't resist on this one...He probably expected to get a lot of replies on this post but didn't think it would be because the fish is an invasive species! I would have been tickled out of my mind pulling this beast out of the water so my heart goes out to this guy for catching his pb fish. I would also have taken many pictures and been proud for fighting and landing this gi-normous fish on 12 lb line. Well done sir and I pray this doesn't discourage you from posting again. If you knew what you had you would have taken care of the issue. I myself have been studying up on the invasive species lately just for the simple fact of having something like this happen to me.....it would be just my luck. Take care sir and please keep us posted on this issue. Tight lines all.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

Maybe you should blame ODNR for this... its not on their invasive species list. Since I know both the endangered and invasive species list and seeing how it appears on neither I would have just thrown it back also. Sorry we cant just google carp when we pull one in.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

*"Whats awesome is catching that bad boy on 12 lb test."*

Agreed. I objected to calling it an awesome fish. The knowledge of it's presence is very unsettling.

*"Here in Indiana, we are to kill any invasive specie, big heads and silver carp, along with gobies ect."*

I have no doubt. The Indiana DNR is far and away superior to Ohio's. I get their news letters via e-mail and am constantly impressed with the content.

*"How about saying NICE FISH and leave it at THAT!!!" *

Because that wouldn't be the responsible thing to do.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

can one of you guys that rippin this guy a new one for catching and relasing the fish please show me and others where the Ohio department of wildlife talks about the bighead carp and shows pictures so that we would know what one would look like? it is the department of wildlifes fault for not educating. similar to wild boar which is an invasive species the department of wildlife has a page about killing them. with out knowing the fish was invasive the gentleman did the proper thing and released it. (only kill what you eat). almost everyone has heard of the asian carp and are aware of that in waters near us, but i for one and will assume others had no clue that these fish were related. i guess next time i catch a large mouth that doesn't quite look normal i should kill it just incase it is some kind of a asian largemouth. so to the guys rippin this guy please post some information from ohio to educate me, and anyone else so this doesn't happen again cause i guess im just stupid. i know there are already some links to this thing that people have posted. congrats once again and sorry for people on here that blew this thing up. get one of the carp hunters to go out there and shoot it.


----------



## olemuddycat (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats on catching a monster fish, must have been quite a rush. I would look for pictures of state and even world records of this species of fish, just to see where yours would stand. I guess i am one of the uneducated fishermen on this site as well cause i woulda done the same thing as you, only id look to possibly get it mounted, sure is fish of a lifetime, again congrats, no matter what anyone says about that fish!


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

krustydawg said:


> This is very disturbing if this is in fact true. I just sent an e-mail with an attachment to this link and talked to my buddy (a Fisheries Biologist over at the ODNR) about 15 minutes ago in regards to this post. Mr. bgrapala if this is a hoax you better come out with it because the proper authorities have been notified and I am sure they will be interested in talking to you.


This fish was caught on "non-us" soil (military instillation), so odnr can try its best to get to it. you guys that are all fired up about this can go spend all your free time trying to catch a fish like this and kill them. ive fished this pond before and there are 2 or 3 of these fish in this particular pond. if i catch this fish this year i will put it right back into the pond. And yes, if the mad river raises about 20 feet or so, this fish could end up in the mad river....so be it. ODNR makes no point of these fish in the fishing regulations so a fish is a fish. I myself will not kill any fish unless i plan on eating it or feeding it to my dogs.

this was a hell of a catch...the biggest non catfish fish ive ever seen caught in ohio. be proud we have fish like this and dont knock it. this pond that has these fish in it is full of largemouth, bluegill, channels, shad, trout, etc in very healthy numbers. im sure if they get out of control something will be done.

if you really want to blame someone, blame the fish farmers, private residents, etc. that buy and bring these fish into the U.S. Lay off the fisherman for doing what he loves.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey gang, lighten up on bgrapala. Right away he contacted the ODNR and they will follow up and do what they need to do to exterminate that fish from the pond he caught it in.

I agree that bgrapala should be thrilled to have landed something that big on 12lb test and a Red Eye Shad - holy crap, can you imagine if you hooked into that monster!!! 

Right after he saw that the bighead carp is invasive he contacted the authorities. Don't rip him a new one for putting it back - 99% of the people who fish in this state would have done the same thing. But instead of blowing it off he made sure that he followed up with those who can actually figure out how the fish got into the pond in the first place and then deal with it.

Let's use this forum to *HELP EACH OTHER* rather than tearing each other apart. The world does enough to beat us up - as fellow sportsmen and women let's use this bit of info to educate others about invasive species and therefore use this for good, not for beating someone up.

I'm looking forward to seeing bgrapala's posts about his bass catches this year - but we'll only see them if we thank him for his post and learn from it.

Thanks, bgrapala - that's a helluva catch that will help us in the long run. 

Bob


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

While I agree with the concern expressed by many on this invasive species, I do not understand the attack on the angler. If you read the article posted by Erterbass it discussed in detail how these fish have migrated north and mentions there are at least 180 other non-native or invasive species in Great Lakes basin. Since most of us are not marine biologist, it's fair to assume there are very few that could identify even a quarter of these 180 invasive species in the field where the decision was made to kill or release. Point is, as soon as he was aware of what he had caught it appears he did the right thing. I am all for using this site to educate others (including myself), but for the life of me I can't understand the motivation for berating this or other anglers for not knowing this was a invasive.

Nice catch, let us know how everything works out with ODNR. Sure hope these are not going to start showing up all over this area! Is pond in any kind of flood plain?


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Erterbass said:


> Let's use this forum to *HELP EACH OTHER* rather than tearing each other apart. The world does enough to beat us up - as fellow sportsmen and women let's use this bit of info to educate others about invasive species and therefore use this for good, not for beating someone up.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing bgrapala's posts about his bass catches this year - but we'll only see them if we thank him for his post and learn from it.
> 
> ...


Well said Bob!! This site is for educating everyone as well as chatting.


----------



## browneye (Feb 17, 2008)

i have posted here and there for the last year or so on this board. i also fish and read the rules of fishing. Had I pulled that fish out of a pond, I would not have thought for a second that it was an Asian Big Head Carp because I've never seen them in an ODNR fishing handout at the numerous venues or exhibitions I've been to. I've never heard about them and wouldn't know what they look like. So I very well could have done the same harmless thing this guy did. The couple of guys (one in particular) aggressively attacking this fisherman is an _____ and quite honestly just trying to look like a tough guy know it all. The attitude to go after this guy has shaken my confidence on this particular site. There is obviously an educational lesson to be taken from this and I'm happy people have taken the opportunity to educate me ont his topic, but man, the attitude is pretty sad.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Fellas, I missing something now because I can't for the life of me see where anyone has ripped on bgrapala. Even I have agreed it was an awesome catch on 12 lb. line. Count me in with the fisherman who couldn't identify that fish on first look. I will tell you that I knew what it wasn't. I knew it was a rough fish. I knew it was incredibly large for any native Ohio rough fish. I knew the shape of the lower jaw and mouth were extremely peculiar. I know I wouldn't have released it without at least calling the game warden. But, that may just be me.

Speaking of "ripping" on a guy...before I make a mistake...does anyone else find these comments woefully short-sided???

*"ive fished this pond before and there are 2 or 3 of these fish in this particular pond. if i catch this fish this year i will put it right back into the pond. And yes, if the mad river raises about 20 feet or so, this fish could end up in the mad river....so be it. ODNR makes no point of these fish in the fishing regulations so a fish is a fish." *


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

I think that all of you guys should go to that pond first thing tomorrow morning with huge nets, spears, and crossbows, and hunt it down like it's Big Foot!!!!! After you bring the beast to shore, you should build a huge bon fire, and burn it to make sure that it doesn't somehow come back alive!!! I'd then sprinkle all of the ashes into the surrounding bodies of water and do a voodoo chant to kill off all of the fish's evil spirits!!!! My guess is that this will insure that everyone calms down about this stupid fish!!!!


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

For those of you getting information on this fish. What are its spawning habits? We had silver carp in the lake I fish a lot and I believe thos are invasive as well. We ended up getting them out with a throw net. We havent seen any in 4 years so I assume there all gone. Kind of a shame. We figures out right away that they were by far superior to fresh skipjack and shad as cutbait. We fished with all three a bunch of times in the great miami and ohio and killed the channels and some flatheads with them!


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Wiper Swiper said:


> Fellas, I missing something now because I can't for the life of me see where anyone has ripped on bgrapala. Even I have agreed it was an awesome catch on 12 lb. line. Count me in with the fisherman who couldn't identify that fish on first look. I will tell you that I knew what it wasn't. I knew it was a rough fish. I knew it was incredibly large for any native Ohio rough fish. I knew the shape of the lower jaw and mouth were extremely peculiar. I know I wouldn't have released it without at least calling the game warden. But, that may just be me.
> 
> Speaking of "ripping" on a guy...before I make a mistake...does anyone else find these comments woefully short-sided???
> 
> *"ive fished this pond before and there are 2 or 3 of these fish in this particular pond. if i catch this fish this year i will put it right back into the pond. And yes, if the mad river raises about 20 feet or so, this fish could end up in the mad river....so be it. ODNR makes no point of these fish in the fishing regulations so a fish is a fish." *


To answer your question Wiper...no. Nothing is short sited in the quoted material. Sentence 1...simple fact based on observation. Sentence 2...basic catch and release in fear of 'wanton waste' charge. Sentence 3...mabye 30ft, but that's a guess. Sentence 4...fact. 

As for ODNR being so open about this fish, located here is the following comment: Unlike common carp, other Asian carp have NOT become established in Ohios waters and the Ohio Division of Wildlife hopes to keep them out. 

There are no pictures to show what this fish looks like...and this is not in the fishing regulations, the ODNR site only. What was meant by "ripping" someone is you mouthing some jealous sounding garbage...(BTW--There's nothing "awesome" about that fish. It's a bastard...period.)...on someones post who is excited about a huge fish they caught. I am fairly certain if the original poster told the world that he threw the fish on the bank...the usual trolls would jump on him for the aformentioned 'wanton waste' of a fish. Sounds like a no win situation.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish Camon. That is a hell of a fish on light tackle.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> I would suggest the same course of action, report it to the ODNR and have them find the fish. If there is more Bighead Asians in this pond it will ruin the pond. DO NOT let any go in any watersheds around you. This particular type of fish is as bad as the northern snake head.


Ok ill be sure and stand next to the pond when the river starts flooding and put sand bags down to keep any invasive species in. And since this fish is on a military installition, ODNR will be of no service. These fish (2-3 minimum) have been in these ponds for quite some time (5+ years) and the pond is vibrant with baitfish and many other types of sportfish....bass, gills, trout, crappie, cats, etc.


----------



## gmatt9226 (Apr 4, 2009)

...and sadly its to jump into this thread. I would have pooped myself pulling that fish in. It is an amazing catch for any angler. He should be damn proud of being able to get that thing onto shore with that rig he was working.
That being said...there are better..nicer...easier ways to let people know or inform them of what should have been done. I spent 15 minutes looking around on the web for what an invasive specis is in ohio, what to do if u catch one, etc. And....i found nada on the subject. The average angler would in no way ever think about the fact it might be invasive and he/she might need to call the ODNR or some other authority. To jump all over this guy before he has even had a chance to do anything about it is beyond silly. 
If he did follow up on this, good for him, and good for the future of fishing. But do the posters ( and you know who you are ) who handled this like a snobby schoolkid think that thir posts made him react faster? do the right thing? feel better about this site? I doubt it. 
Sure this is only my first post...but i have been reading this forum for quite awhile and waiting to ask some simple questions about fishing and while I wont be deterred by a couple clowns...there may be people out there who are.
So, great catch...bad fish!!
I love reading all your posts on this site and it has greatly changed the way i approach a lake or river nowadays! Keep it up guys!


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

there was a pic of a bighead asian carp in the last infisherman mag i got,

said they where popular in asain cooking, that probably explains alot of how they got here, and how to get rid of them, maybe make you a few bucks, I know I won't catch one cause i will probably never catch a fish again going by this years luck so far.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

welcome to OGF gmatt!! hope this thread doesn't keep you from posting information on what/whereabouts the fish are biting...I know it has for me.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thread is closed by request of author........for obvious usual reasons


----------

